# egg donation in southern ireland



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi there,  have been diagnosed with PFO recently and was wondering if anyone has any info on egg donation ireland or abroad have really got no clue as to where to go next hosp recommend sims clinic but others telling to go abroad for reasons of money etc......we are really eager to get going on this so any advice would be helpful ie waiting lists etc.

thanks 
lkg....


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Lkg,

Also a southerner!   We're mf so i'm no expert, and we're with HARI, but was onto SIMS before we got our appt and they sent out the info on fees: their 2008 prices say IVF with egg donation (includes donors, screening, counselling fees, consultation and compensation) €8,400; their initial consult price €160 and then there's all the bloods etc.,. (tho GP can do a lot of them).  They were v nice on the phone and gave us an appt quick (HARI's a lot closer to us).  There's a website called Roller coaster where a lot of southern girls talk about SIMS v positively too.  I don't know about abroad but there's a bunch of sub sites here where they talk about tx abroad.

I know what you mean about being anxious to move on it, this is such a patience thing isn't it!!!  Waiting, waiting, and then some...waiting!!!     

Sorry not to be of more help - sending you lots of good vibes      

Take care xx


----------

